# 7950 OC und ZeroCore Problem



## Luemmel (6. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

nun ist bei mir auch der Fehler eingetreten, dass die Karte nach abschlaten des Monitors nicht mehr aufwacht (hier im Forum gabs bereits einen ähnlichen Fall).
Der PC läuft weiter, nur der Monitor bekommt kein Signal mehr. Hilft dann nur noch PC ausschalten und neustarten - dann ist wieder alles normal.

Ist so ein Problem bekannt? Wäre dieser Fehler ein Garantiefall? Die Karte ist ca. 1 Monat alt.

Viele Grüße

Luemmel


----------



## streetjumper16 (6. Mai 2012)

Luemmel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nun ist bei mir auch der Fehler eingetreten, dass die Karte nach abschlaten des Monitors nicht mehr aufwacht (hier im Forum gabs bereits einen ähnlichen Fall).
> Der PC läuft weiter, nur der Monitor bekommt kein Signal mehr. Hilft dann nur noch PC ausschalten und neustarten - dann ist wieder alles normal.
> ...


 

Das liegt eindeutig am Treiber... Hatte ich auch schon!

Was für einen Treiber hast du installiert ?


----------



## Luemmel (6. Mai 2012)

Catalyst 12.4


----------



## streetjumper16 (6. Mai 2012)

deinstalliere mal alle OC Tools & den Treiber "sauber"....

Dann installiere den Treiber nochmal mit Reboot etc. "sauber" und dann dein OC Tool (wenn du eins hast)


----------



## Luemmel (7. Mai 2012)

Werds mal probieren, berichte dann hier

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 07.05.2012 um 22:45 ----------

So, habe nun Folgendes gemacht:

1. Beim Monitor selbst die Eingangswahl von "Auto" auf "Manuell" gestellt und hier dann HDMI ausgewählt. Vorher hat er immer selbst zu erkennen versucht, welcher Anschluß besetzt ist. Schien schon eine Verbesserung zu sein.
2. Um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen, Afterburner, CCC und Sapphire TRIXX deinstalliert. Neugestartet und..
3. Catalyst 12.4 und Afterburner neu installiert.

Bis jetzt scheints zu funktionieren. Ich habe so den Verdacht, dass es an der Monitoreinstellung lag - evtl. hat der Monitor dann, bei der Karte im Schlafzustand, kein Eingangssignal gefunden. Da er dieses nicht geunden hat, hat er natürlich auch kein Signal rausgesendet, was die Karte veranlasste, aufzuwachen. So könnte ichs mir zumindest Laienhaft erklären...

Danke erstmal an streerjumoer16 für den Lösungsansatz. Mal sehen, was der Alltagsbetrieb so bringt... werds hier an dieser Stelle dann weiter berichten...


----------



## Drauka (11. Mai 2012)

Hallo.

Schön, dass es wieder funktioniert. Danke Streetjumper für den Einsatz 

Beste Grüße
Alex


----------



## Luemmel (12. Mai 2012)

So, zu früh gefreut.
War eben duschen, als ich wiederkam, ca. 20 Minuten wachte der Monitor nicht mehr auf, das alte Lied....


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. Mai 2012)

Hmm...

Bei  mir war das Problem einfach weg! Wenn ich wüste wich es das gemacht habe...
Ich schau mal und geb dann bescheid ^^


----------



## Luemmel (12. Mai 2012)

Ist schon seltsam... wenns nur ne kurze Zeit ist, dann gehts.... manchmal auch wenns länger ist und dann auf einmal nicht....


----------



## Luemmel (14. Mai 2012)

Guten Morgen. Mal wieder ist die Karte nicht aufgewacht....
Nur ausschalten und neu starten hilft...

Auch ein ein Neustart per reset Button hilft dann nicht mehr...
Finde ich eientlich nicht soooo super, bei einer 400Euro Karte...


----------



## Drauka (16. Mai 2012)

Ich forsche nach


----------



## Luemmel (17. Mai 2012)

Danke. Scheint so zu sein, dass der gesamte pc abschmiert... Immer nur, wenn vorher die Karte im Sleepmodus ist. Vl. doch ein Treiberproblem? 

Habe relativ wenig Lust, die Karte einzuschicken. Ansonsten läuft Sie einwandfrei...


----------



## streetjumper16 (17. Mai 2012)

Installiere mal den Catalyst Treiber 12.5 
Bei mir hat der das Problem beseitigt


----------



## Luemmel (17. Mai 2012)

12.5. Hab ich was verpasst? Gibts den schon?


----------



## streetjumper16 (17. Mai 2012)

AMD Catalyst 12.5 Beta Leaked | techPowerUp

In den Changelong steht auch drinne sas es Problem mit dem Standby behoben wurde


----------



## Luemmel (18. Mai 2012)

Danke, habe den 12.5 beta installiert, allerdings sagt mir das CCC immer noch 12.4 an. Auch das Stand-By Problem bleibt: Wenn die Karte in den Zero-Core Modus geht und der PC danach in den Standby Modus, stürzt das System komplett ab.

Wenn nur der Monitor aus geht, wacht die Karte in der Regel wieder auf. Die Kombination aus beidem geht nicht... nach wie vor...


----------



## streetjumper16 (18. Mai 2012)

Luemmel schrieb:


> Danke, habe den 12.5 beta installiert, allerdings sagt mir das CCC immer noch 12.4 an. Auch das Stand-By Problem bleibt: Wenn die Karte in den Zero-Core Modus geht und der PC danach in den Standby Modus, stürzt das System komplett ab.
> 
> Wenn nur der Monitor aus geht, wacht die Karte in der Regel wieder auf. Die Kombination aus beidem geht nicht... nach wie vor...


 

Wie immer: Alten Treiber SAUBER deinstalliert mit neustart etc ?


----------



## Luemmel (18. Mai 2012)

Klar doch, sogar 2 x versucht. Karte wachte 2x auf, hatte mich schon gefreut. Beim 3. Mal war Sie länger im Zero Core, dann wachte sie nicht mehr auf, gleiches Lied....


----------



## streetjumper16 (18. Mai 2012)

Also bei mir hat der 12.5 das Problem behoben...


----------



## Schinzie (19. Mai 2012)

Ich habe exakt das selbe Problem mit meiner 7950 und dem Cat 12.4. Sobald der Bildschirm länger deaktiviert war und die Karte anscheinend in den ZeroCore-Powermodus springt, geht der Bildschirm nicht mehr an. Der Rechner scheint aber normal weiter zu laufen.

Ich probiere auch mal den 12.5beta aus, habe keine Lust dass der Monitor immer laufen muss.


gruß


----------



## Luemmel (19. Mai 2012)

Schinzie schrieb:


> Ich habe exakt das selbe Problem mit meiner 7950 und dem Cat 12.4. Sobald der Bildschirm länger deaktiviert war und die Karte anscheinend in den ZeroCore-Powermodus springt, geht der Bildschirm nicht mehr an. Der Rechner scheint aber normal weiter zu laufen.
> 
> Ich probiere auch mal den 12.5beta aus, habe keine Lust dass der Monitor immer laufen muss.
> 
> ...



Was für eine 7950 hast du?

Bei mir nützt auch der 12.5 Beta nüscht. Sobald die Karte länger im Zero Core Modus verweilt, stürzt die Kiste ab, bzw. wacht nicht mehr auf. Kann dann auch kein Numlock mehr schalten oder Groß/Klein Feststelltaste benutzen.
Also gehe ich davon aus, dass der ganze PC abstürzt ?! 

Hoffe mal, dass da noch ein Fix kommt - der Hardwarehändler meines Vertrauens geht von einem Softwarefehler aus und will die Karte nicht tauschen...


----------



## streetjumper16 (19. Mai 2012)

Luemmel schrieb:


> Was für eine 7950 hast du?
> 
> Bei mir nützt auch der 12.5 Beta nüscht. Sobald die Karte länger im Zero Core Modus verweilt, stürzt die Kiste ab, bzw. wacht nicht mehr auf. Kann dann auch kein Numlock mehr schalten oder Groß/Klein Feststelltaste benutzen.
> Also gehe ich davon aus, dass der ganze PC abstürzt ?!
> ...


 
Nanana... 
Das liegt auch nicht an der Karte! Hatte es ja auch deswegen ist es zu 99% ein Softwareproblem bzw. Treiber etc.


----------



## Luemmel (19. Mai 2012)

Das glaub ich auch, sonst würde Sie unter Last ja auch nicht laufen...aber nervig ist es trotzdem


----------



## streetjumper16 (19. Mai 2012)

Naja denke AMD weiß des (hoffe ich) und lösen da sProblem schnell wieder...!


----------



## Schinzie (20. Mai 2012)

Ich habe eine VTX3D Radeon 7950 X-Edition.


----------



## Luemmel (20. Mai 2012)

Habe ein bischen den Afterburner in Verdacht...

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 20.05.2012 um 19:52 ----------

Hat der 12.5 bei dir geholfen?


----------



## Schinzie (20. Mai 2012)

Bisher noch nicht, hatte es aber bisher auch noch nicht wirklich im Einsatz, also kann ichs noch nicht sagen. Afterburner wäre eine Idee, ich würde den auch am liebsten nicht laufen lassen, aber dann müsste ich auch ein stückl runtertakten, da ich a stückl weniger spannung anliegen hätte.


gruß


----------



## streetjumper16 (21. Mai 2012)

Lasst doch den AB mal aus und schaut ob es noch immer passiert ^^


----------



## Schinzie (22. Mai 2012)

Der Treiber hat nichts gebracht, werde es mal ohne AB versuchen.


gruß


----------



## Abb4d0n (24. Mai 2012)

Hi, habe das gleiche Problem mit einer Powercolor Radeon HD 7950 PCS+. Habe den AMD Support angeschrieben, jedoch kam hier meiner Meinung nach eine Standardantwort:



> Wir freuen uns, Ihnen bei Ihrem Anliegen weiterzuhelfen.
> 
> Deinstallieren und Neuinstallieren des AMD Treibers
> 
> ...




Ich habe jedoch bereits in meiner Supportanfrage geschrieben, dass ich den Treiber und alle AMD-Software deinstalliert habe und mit DriverSweeper die Reste entfernt habe...


----------



## Luemmel (25. Mai 2012)

SApphire nimmte sich des Problems an.

Ich habe folgendes gemacht:

1. Treiber deinstalliert
2. Afterburnerndeinstalliert
3. mit Driver Cleaner im abgesicherten Modus alle Reste entfernt (ATI und NVIDIA Treiberreste - hatte zuvor ne grüne Karte im Rechner)
4. Im Bios Wake on PCIE aktiviert
5. PC Neugestartet
6. Catalyst komplett neu installiert

Seitdem gehts scheinbar, wobei ich nicht weiß, welche Maßnahem nun tatsächlich geholfen hat. Vermute demnach ein Treiberproblem oder einen Konflikt mit den verschiedenen Standby/Stromsparmodi des PCs und oder der Karte selbst (evtl. ein BIOS Problem?).

Scheinbar sind ja verschiedene Karten betroffen und das Problem scheint nur in wenigen Konstelllationen aufzutreten...

Ich hoffe ja, dass der Sapphire Support hier noch was rausbekommt - evtl. ein neues Bios für die Karte.


----------



## Abb4d0n (25. Mai 2012)

@Luemmel: Hast du einen bestimmten Catalyst installiert?


----------



## Luemmel (25. Mai 2012)

erst den 12.5 beta damit liefs, habe dann den 12.4. wieder draufgemacht, zuvor wieder deinstalliert und mit driver cleaner alles gelöscht


----------



## MLenox (25. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe das gleiche problem allerdings mit einer 7970, da ich das system neu aufgesetzt habe und gleich CCC 12.5 installiert habe frag ich mich was soll das, bei mir stürtzt er nicht ab  ich bekomme statdessen einen Freez, ich kann die maus bewegen aber das wars auch schon mehr geht nicht, es hilft dann nur stecker ziehen und dann wieder neustarten.
kann man eigentlich diese zero core funktion abstellen das würde vielleicht helfen?


----------



## Luemmel (25. Mai 2012)

Soweit ich das jetzt von den Sapphire Technikern gesagt bekommen habe, ist der zero Core Modus Hardwareseitig impentiert. Du kannst aber in den Windows Einstellungen unter ENERGIEOPTIONEN einstellen, dass sich der Monitor nicht ausschaltet. Dann geht auch die Karte nicht in den Tero Core Modus.

Schonmal den CC 12.3 probiert?


----------



## Abb4d0n (25. Mai 2012)

Ich hab das ganze Prozedere mit Treiber deinstallieren, mit DriverCleaner im abgesicherten Modus reinigen und Catalyst 12.4 neu installieren durchgemacht. Es hat den Anschein, als hätte es das gebracht. Hatte den PC jetzt ein paar Mal für längere Zeit mit ausgeschaltetem Monitor und dieser lies sich jedes Mal wieder erwachen.

Vielleicht liegt es auch an dem Aktivieren der Option "Wake on PCI" im Bios...

Werde ich noch weiter beobachten.


----------



## Dexter74 (26. Mai 2012)

meine 7850 geht glaube erst gar nicht in den ZC Modus, die Stromverbrauch normal auf dem Desktop liegt bei ~49W, geht der Monitor in den Standby sind es ~47W


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (26. Mai 2012)

Dexter74 schrieb:


> meine 7850 geht glaube erst gar nicht in den ZC Modus, die Stromverbrauch normal auf dem Desktop liegt bei ~49W, geht der Monitor in den Standby sind es ~47W


 
Dann läuft wahrscheinlich im Hintergrund irgendein Überwachungsprogramm welches ZC verhindert bzw. stört. Bei meiner Sapphire 7950 war es so dass die Lüfter kurz stehen blieben, und stets gleich wieder anliefen. Ist auch nicht unbedingt das gelbe vom Ei.


----------



## Dexter74 (26. Mai 2012)

möglich, es läuft Open Hardware Monitor im Hintergrund. Mit den 47W kann auch noch leben, mit der alten GK und altem Netzteil waren es 61-62W


----------



## Blackstacker (29. Mai 2012)

12.4 macht übrigends die selben probleme bei der kombination einer HD4850 und  HD3200 Onboard Grafik 3x42 Zoll LCD Fernseher über HDMI angeschlossen  

geh zurück auf Catalyst 12.2 und alles läuft wieder wie gehabt


----------



## Abb4d0n (31. Mai 2012)

Neuer Catalyst 12.6a ist drausen, möglich, dass der Fehler behoben wurde: AMD Catalyst



> AMD Radeon HD 7900, AMD Radeon HD 7800, and AMD Radeon HD 7700 cards hang when system goes to sleep.



*EDIT:* Bei mir scheint das Problem mit dem 12.6a behoben zu sein. Jedoch hab ich noch nicht geprüft, ob meine Karte in den ZeroCore-Modus geht. Jedoch wacht sie wieder auf


----------



## Hleothoron (7. Juni 2012)

Bin seit gestern Besitzer einer 7950 OC von Sapphire und mit CCC 2.6a Beta bekomme ich auch nur einen Freeze, sobald der Monitor auf Standby geht. Werde mich mal der Tipps hier annehmen.


----------



## Luemmel (8. Juni 2012)

Bei mir läufts jetzt...


----------



## Hleothoron (9. Juni 2012)

Hi, das Setzen der Einstellung "Wake on PCIe" im BIOS hats gebracht.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. März 2013)

Hi leute, mein system, siehe signatur. Mein Problem ZeroCore der Freeze ist bei mir und S1 oder Treiber änderung brachte nix.
Windows neu aufsetzen auch nicht. "Wake on PCIe" habe ich nicht.


----------

